# لا تخف إنه يحملك ..



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*لا تخف إنه يحملك ..*

*اذا طلبت من الله ان يرسم طريق حياتك فلا تمسك يده !!
اتركه يرسم لك الطريق.
حتى وإن أحسست أحيانا ان السير فيه غير مريح 
و قال لك احساسك أنه ليس الطريق الذى تريد 
و تمرد عليك طموحك و طالبك بتغير الطريق
وضعفت عزيمتك و فكرت فى عدم السير فيه 

فلا تخف .. لا تتردد .. بل اطلب منه أن يقويك ، و فى الحال ستجد نفسك مرفوعاً و محمولاً فى حضنه فأنت خروفه الحبيب ، و سيريك ما ينتظرك فى نهاية طريقك القصير 
لتعرف و تفرح و تهلل روحك فيه ، و ستجد انك لا تريد أن تمشى بل ان تجرى فيه ، 
و لن تهتم بعد الآن باحجار الطريق ولا بما يحدث فيه فهذا لن يمس شعرة من رأسك 
و لن يؤذيك ، لأنه سيحملك فى اى وقت يريد .. بل سيحملك كل الطريق و ستسمع صوته فى اذنيك دائماً قائلاً لا تخف .. لا تخف يا خروفى الحبيب​* 
*نعم لا تخف ... أنه يحملك*​


----------



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

كلمات رقيقة معزية 
الرب يبارك


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه جدا لمرورك يا دكتور بيبو على مرورك الجميل ده

الرب يباركك*


----------



## blackguitar (7 فبراير 2006)

*ياريت نتعلم كلنا اننا نسيب حياتنا لربنا ده شىء مهم اوى
ك مشاكل العالم لاننا عاوزين نعتمد على جسدنا لا على ربنا

موضوع جميل اوى يا جيجى*


----------



## Maya (8 فبراير 2006)

*أختي الحبيبة + Gomana + 

أشكرك على هذه الكلمات والحكمة والعبرة الهامة التي تحويها ، فالرب يسوع طلب منا أن نسلم حياتنا له ونتركه هو يتصرف ، يكفينا محبته وعطفه وحنانه ، ورغم أن البعض يرى الطريق صعباً ضيقاً مليئة بالأشواك إلا أن عين الرب تبقى دائماً على أبنائه وهو معهم يشجعهم ويقويهم ليصمدوا  ويجاهدوا روحياً لتحقيق مشيئته وإرادته بنا أن نكون أبناء المسيح الحقيقيين مستحقين لهذا الاسم ولفداء المسيح على خشبة الصليب لأجلنا ..

أصلي للرب  ليثبت المؤمنين في السير على طريق الإيمان الحق الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح وأن يكون سلامه المقدس في قلوب الجميع  ... *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (8 فبراير 2006)

بجد موضوع هايل وكلمات عظيمة جدا وغالية فى حيات الانسان 
ميرسى جومانة


----------



## +Dream+ (10 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا جومانه*


----------



## †gomana† (18 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه يا بولا على مرورك*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (18 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه يا مايا لمرورك الجميل ده *
*ربناة معاكى ويبارك حياتك*


----------



## †gomana† (18 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه يا كيرو على مرورك*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## †gomana† (18 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه يا دريم على مرورك*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------

